# Problema con rueda volumen altavoces



## tAySeR (Sep 16, 2009)

Buenas...antes de nada, encantado de formar parte de esta comunidad.

Os comento....tengo un problema con el control de volumen de mis altavoces 2.1 Creative Inspire 2400.El control de volumen es una rueda en la cual me pasa que, como en los radiocasettes viejos cuando tenian mucho tiempo el volumen no se subia y bajaba correctamente...parecia como que no hiciera buen contacto o algo, ya que se subia el volumen pero un altavoz se quedaba mas bajo o no se escuchaba.Pues eso es lo que me pasa con mis altavoces,y funcionan perfectos y eso que tienen años, el problema es el control de volumen.

Os adjunto unas imagenes para que podais ver el control de volumen desmontado y me deis ideas.




Espero vuestra ayuda.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## junior90 (Sep 16, 2009)

buenos días tayser. lo que se me ocurres es que saques el potenciometro con un des soldador y lo pruebes, es posible que el potenciometro se haya dañado. en ese caso solo te queda ir a buscar uno nuevo o uno parecido.
saludos. espero haber podido ayudar.


----------



## RaFFa (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola. ese control de volumen consta principalmente de un potenciometro doble. prueba primero y antes de nada a limpiarlo, como?, echale sobre el eje del potenciometro un poquito de aceite multiusos, que es lo mas tipico y normalito para reparar este tipo de cosas (hay productos especializados para limpiar potenciometros pero eso es lo mas comun y barato), si ves que aun asi suigue sin ir correctamente, mide la resistencia del potenciometro y sustituyelo por otro de ese mismo valor pero normal, el unico inconveniente es que no tendria la misma forma que ese y por lo tanto no te cabria en el recintillo que llevara esa plaquita pero por lo demas no tendrias mas fallos de por vida ( si se cuida bien,como todo). Espero poder haberte ayudado. Un saludo


----------



## tAySeR (Sep 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias a los 2, hare lo que me indica RaFFa a ver que tal con el multiusos.

Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 16, 2009)

Recomiendo WD-40 (Sin animo de hacer propaganda... bueno, indirectamente ya lo hice) Funciona...por un tiempo, pero para irse a la segura, potenciometro nuevo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 17, 2009)

Si de pronto no lo consigues nuevo, puedes ir a un taller y buscarlo usado de algun radio dañado, tambien dan buenos resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## tAySeR (Sep 17, 2009)

ok,gracias a todos.Parece ser que limpiandolo funciona mejor.


----------

